# Kennt jemand den BIKELINE MTB Guide Frankenwald



## Luzifer1964 (5. Dezember 2005)

Hallo an alle Franken,

Text siehe Titel.
*Ist dieser Tourenfuehrer empfehlenswert?*
Ich kenne die Bikeline Fuehrer nur von Flusstouren, und da haben sie 'nen sehr guten Eindruck hinterlassen.

*Wuerde mich freuen wenn diejenigen welche schon Touren nachgefahren sind ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen koennten.*

Schoene Gruesse aus der Oberpfalz,
Luzifer


----------



## Wurscht (10. März 2006)

Hi, Luzifer!

Du scheinst dich ja vor lauter Antworten kaum erretten zu können...
Nö, den von dir genannten 'Bikeline MTB Guide Frankenwald' kenn ich auch nicht. ABER ich hab Moutainbikekarten der 7 offiziellen MTB-Routen im Frankenwald!

Herausgeber davon ist: Tourist-Information Frankenwald.

 Hab ich grad im Moment erst entdeckt: schau auf www.frankenwald-tourismus.de, geht dort auf den Link 'Freizeit&Sport', danach 'Radfahren', und dann bekommst du alle Leckerlies, die wir hier im Frankenwald zu bieten haben, angezeigt!! 
Inklusive Karten, Höhenprofile, Streckenbeschreibung!

Wie gesagt, hab die Seite gerade erst entdeckt, hab kurz reingeschaut, und muß sagen - ich bin ja begeistert! Bietet alles, was du wissen willst! 

Und wenn du mal Lust auf biken im Frankenwald hast, dann sag bescheid!


Gruß in die Oberpfalz!
Ciao, Wurscht



P.S: Ich kenn die Touren und hab auch Bilder davon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saalfelder (10. März 2006)

Wurscht schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn du mal Lust auf biken im Frankenwald hast, dann sag bescheid!


Wie sieht's denn um die Mauthaustalsperre aus? Kennt sich wer aus?

Gruß Saalfelder


----------



## Wurscht (10. März 2006)

Mauthaustalsperre? 

Da is jedenfalls keine offizielle Tour. Und bis jetzt war ich mit dem Bike dort noch nicht unterwegs gewesen.
Ich geh jedoch davon aus, daß sich da mit Sicherheit mit Hilfe der Wanderkarte eine lohnende Tour zusammenstellen lässt! Schließlich ist die Gegend dort nicht von schlechten Eltern!

Ciao, Wurscht


----------

